# My Trio of Scalloped, Segmented, Burl Pens



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, so I wrote the tutorial and posted it in the Advanced section for others to make, but I still had some more left in me before moving onto different design ideas. You'll see that the 3rd one looks exactly like the original post weeks ago except it's not. I made a second one after making a trade for the first one...Thanks Martin:biggrin:

Pen 1: Black Ash Burl, Honduran Rosewood Burl, Amboyna Burl Scallops
Pen 2: Cocobolo, Black Palm, Black PR
Pen 3: Cocobolo, Honduran Rosewood Burl, Banded Ivory PR

**Black Palm is not my favorite to work with by far, but it looks good**






















*THE TRIO*






.
Here's the link for others who wish to try: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=89931

As always, larger images can be seen in my IAP gallery or Flickr gallery. Both linked below:biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 22, 2011)

OOOOOHHHH LAWD!!! You're killing me with these. I get a few comments on one and get to feeling all warm and fuzzy then BAM!!!! Ya do this to me.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> OOOOOHHHH LAWD!!! You're killing me with these. I get a few comments on one and get to feeling all warm and fuzzy then BAM!!!! Ya do this to me.


 
It's time for me to try something different so it's all yours:biggrin:  Glad you like them


----------



## MarkD (Dec 22, 2011)

Now those are just over the job. Great color combinations! Great workmanship. Yeah, it's time for you to try something different! :biggrin:


----------



## crabcreekind (Dec 22, 2011)

The black palm Looks KILLER! Great job on all 3. The photo on the first 1 looks like you have 3 pieces of aluminum because of the light


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

crabcreekind said:


> The black palm Looks KILLER! Great job on all 3. The photo on the first 1 *looks like you have 3 pieces of aluminum because of the light*


 
Funny, yeah...I guess it does.  Just two though:biggrin:


----------



## james1725 (Dec 22, 2011)

WOW !!  Beautiful


----------



## DaveT (Dec 22, 2011)

Amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 22, 2011)

Seriously excellent pens AND pictures!   Very nice.  Can't wait to see what your going to try next.


----------



## miket812 (Dec 22, 2011)

What aluminum do you use for these pens? they are very beautiful!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Seriously excellent pens AND pictures! Very nice. Can't wait to see what your going to try next.


 
The next one was inspired by some of the knife sites I came across while looking for the Mosaic pins.  I'll just say that it's dialed down like a thousand times when sitting next to these I have to finish up the accent on the lower barrel tomorrow then I'll post.  It has a Steel Wool finish


----------



## thewishman (Dec 22, 2011)

That is a great collection of segmented beauties! Very nicely done!!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

miket812 said:


> What aluminum do you use for these pens? they are very beautiful!


 
If you go to Lowes or Home Depot there's a section where they sell steel and aluminum rods. Well, they have sheets of aluminum there or you can buy them online.  I just bought some brass sheets off of Amazon so you can get it pretty much anywhere.  Other people use coke cans, or roofing material.  It all pretty much works the same I guess


----------



## 76winger (Dec 22, 2011)

Tim, they all look stunningly beautiful. 

I'd like to challenge you to re-do that last photo and get a little better depth of field on it. The three together like that would be picture perfect if you can stretch that out so the corners come into focus better. Your Flickr photo shows it was shot at f5.6 and 1/60th sec. shutter, if you could the aperture up to f18 or above and slow the shutter down appropriately (tripod mandatory though), I think the resulting photo of the three would be spectacular because the lighting looks good as does the framing and orientation of the group. 

I don't mean this to be a put-down of what you've done, the pens are EXCELLENT!!!! and I simply think a sharper photo of that group would be well over the top.


----------



## RichF (Dec 22, 2011)

Tim,

That is a great set of pens.  I look forward to seeing where you go next.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

Tim, as always your segmenting is second to none, a few years ago we had a member Ron Mc that kind of was the king of segmenting I think he would be proud to have you mentioned in his class. I was lucky enough to be presented one of his trademarked "Morning After" pens and your definitely in his class, maybe even raised the bar in segmenting.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Tim, as always your segmenting is second to none, a few years ago we had a member Ron Mc that kind of was the king of segmenting I think he would be proud to have you mentioned in his class. I was lucky enough to be presented one of his trademarked "Morning After" pens and your definitely in his class, *maybe even raised the bar in segmenting*.


 
 Wow, Thanks Roy!  I really haven't been turning much longer than a year so it's pretty cool to get this kind of feedback.  It really does boil down to all the inspiration I get from being a member of the IAP.  There's just so much talent on this forum that one can't help but advance in one way or another.  I still have a long way to go...kitless for example, but one day I'm sure I'll learn just enough to get myself into trouble:biggrin:  Again, thanks Roy!


----------



## 76winger (Dec 22, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, as always your segmenting is second to none, a few years ago we had a member Ron Mc that kind of was the king of segmenting I think he would be proud to have you mentioned in his class. I was lucky enough to be presented one of his trademarked "Morning After" pens and your definitely in his class, *maybe even raised the bar in segmenting*.
> ...



I agree with Roy. You've done to pens what will take me at least a couple more years, if not more to achieve. My hats off to you.:good:


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 22, 2011)

Just picked my jaw up off the floor!   Amazing!!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dave,

Thanks for the feedback and suggestion about the 3rd picture, but the truth is I'm kind of lazy by nature.  I may get around to taking another shot; however, it's pretty much the effect I was going for so it may have to happen on the next series of pens.  Thanks though!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Dec 22, 2011)

That`s what I am taking about. Perfect wood combo`s, clean uniform and no glue lines anywhere making rich high end pens. 
Like I had said I can do them I just cannot get the fit and finish you get. 
If we are picking favs, I am picking #1. It just speaks to me louder I guess.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Mate,

Tim Tim Tim the triplets arrived on time presented graciously with style and the proud parent deserves the credit. 

Heck I did not envy you mixing anything with that there Black Palm my treatment ideal for that tough stuff it deserves a right angle drill and sanding disks it can be real ornery. When you mix other materials it must a pain in the bum avoiding scooping the softer while finishing that Palm but the evidence is always there it is worth the agravation.

Cocobolo leaps out and says here I am always a top choice for impact. The random lining impresses me.

Pics of dark and light together painful in compromise so the Black Ash loses on pic but takes pride of place in the hand I can be sure.

I do remember you saying how short a time you have been making pens however I carefully follow all your masterpieces marvelling at your skill and downright humble approach it reminds me of a book title in our home when I was a kid One To Live With.

The merriest of Xmases and the best for 2012.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tim,

Amazing as always!  Looks like you finally received your PSI order.  :wink:  Just a little joking amongst friends.  :biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> That`s what I am taking about. Perfect wood combo`s, clean uniform and no glue lines anywhere making rich high end pens.
> Like I had said I can do them I just cannot get the fit and finish you get.
> If we are picking favs, I am picking #1. It just speaks to me louder I guess.


 
Thanks Brian!

With the baby being due any day now I had to do something to take my mind off of things:biggrin:  I guess my belt/disk sander is my best friend in the shop making sure everything is smooth and ready to be put together with glue.  It's not the initial work that's the problem...it's keeping these blanks together when you're drilling them out!!!  I had a couple issues to tell you the truth.  I think it was the cold in the shop


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Amazing as always! Looks like you finally received your PSI order. :wink: Just a little joking amongst friends. :biggrin:


 
True enough!  Left against the door soaked through from the rain, but they arrived today:biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

pwhay said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Tim Tim Tim the triplets arrived on time presented graciously with style and the proud parent deserves the credit.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that Black palm is a real pain in the butt!  The pen I hope to post tomorrow is a segmented one with black palm on the outside and THAT was a test of my sanity.  I think I used an entire container of thin CA just to get that stuff to stay put and not chip out.  Well worth the effort though if you stick with it.  Not really sure what to do next, but I do have one in the queue that should look nice when finished as a tribute pen...that will be some work though.

Take care and best wishes and thank you for the feedback!  You always bloat my ego:biggrin:


----------



## boxerman (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow very Elegant trio of pens. Top Notch.:good::good::good::good:


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh WOW Tim! You have been busy! They're all beauties but the black ash burl takes it for me...my fav wood! I'll never get tired seeing your creations, they truely are works of art!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Oh WOW Tim! You have been busy! They're all beauties but the black ash burl takes it for me...my fav wood! *I'll never get tired seeing your creations*, they truely are works of art!



I feel the same way about your work Jonathon!  Best wishes boss


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 22, 2011)

Pretty snazzy, well done and thanks for the link to the tutorial.


----------



## mrburls (Dec 22, 2011)

Now you're just SHOWING OFF your talent that is. Just beautiful work Tim. Don't be afraid to make more and show them, I enjoy your segmenting work. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

mrburls said:


> Now you're just SHOWING OFF your talent that is. Just beautiful work Tim. Don't be afraid to make more and show them, I enjoy your segmenting work.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"



I'll have to figure something out for future designs, but I need more tools.  Right now I have a lathe, a band saw, and a belt/disk sander.  Time to get some cool new tools:biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Dec 23, 2011)

wiset1 said:
			
		

> I'll have to figure something out for future designs, but I need more tools.  Right now I have a lathe, a band saw, and a belt/disk sander.  Time to get some cool new tools:biggrin:



Ha!!!   If that isn't a statement we all make at times!   I have more tools than that, but never enough!   Now if I could find more TIME, that would be the real trick!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

alphageek said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, I would like 4 more tools and that's it...:smile-big:

1: New JET Lathe to replace the red monster I have now 
2: A Byrnes Model Table saw...sooo sweet
3: A Benchtop Jointer...help with segmenting
4: The CNC Shark

That would about set me up...reminds me...got to go buy my lotto tickets today:biggrin:  If I win...FREE tools for EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## AultMan (Dec 23, 2011)

*blank palm*

You should try one with the black palm cut diagonally or end grain.  They are even tougher to turn, but the results are awesome.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 23, 2011)

Those are all stunning, but #3 is mine and my wifes favourite.  Very well done ( as usual, of course!!:wink: )


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Those are all stunning, but #3 is mine and my wifes favourite.  Very well done ( as usual, of course!!:wink: )


 
Thanks Steven and welcome back!:biggrin:


----------



## EarlD (Dec 23, 2011)

Those are just stunning, Tim!  Fantastic work!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Earl

I need to see if I can segment some of Jonathons blanks into the mix.  I just can't bring myself to cut his stuff up you know?


----------



## JohnR06 (Dec 23, 2011)

Man, those are amazing!!  Wow!  Wow!  Wow!  I hope when I've been turning as long as you have that I might be able to do something half that nice!

John


----------



## sumterdad (Dec 23, 2011)

Man that is some awsome work.  I can't wait till I am good enough to post this kind of work.


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, Tim, it was worth the wait! I know you've been dying to complete these, and I was looking forward to seeing them. All I can say is 'WOW!" 

I showed them to my wife, saying, "Here's the master."


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Robert111 said:


> Well, Tim, it was worth the wait! I know you've been dying to complete these, and I was looking forward to seeing them. All I can say is 'WOW!"
> 
> I showed them to my wife, saying, "*Here's the master*."


 
Thank you, but that's a bit too much credit.  I'm still learning this pen thing and have a long way to go before I could be called anything to be honest with you. I'm happy that the pens speak to you and the wife since it's great feedback.  It lets me know that I can move onto something new now...not sure what, but I'll figure something out:biggrin:

Thanks again!


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 23, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Robert111 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Tim, it was worth the wait! I know you've been dying to complete these, and I was looking forward to seeing them. All I can say is 'WOW!"
> ...



Speaking of "moving on," I'm just now reading Kurt Hertzog's latest article in _Woodturning Design _magazine, which is entirely on that very subject, and he has a variety of practical suggestions for "moving on," from branching out to new designs and materials to teaching others. I think all of us here at the IAP can  relate to this, because after all, here we are looking and learning and sharing. I've watched your posts here, and I think you're the perfect example of what Hetzog's talking about.


----------



## kenspens (Dec 23, 2011)

tim those are awesome love that work and you executed it flawlessly

ken brown 
kens exotic pen artistry


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, words can't describe......


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## vallealbert (Dec 23, 2011)

Your pens are gorgeous!!! Keep up your excellent work!!!


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, Tim. That's quite a trio. I will have to try this some day, but right now I have my hands full of cigar work. These are fabulous pens. Your photo work is fantastic, but I'm quite sure they are even more incredible in hand! : )
Keeping you and your wife in my prayers as that little one enters the world.

Regards


----------



## watchman7 (Dec 23, 2011)

Those pens are exquisite!!! Don't know what else to say.


----------



## BlackPearl (Dec 23, 2011)

Those are some beautiful pens. They are true works of art.

I have all the equipment you list but I do not think I have the tools. 

Your designs and execution are exquisite.


----------



## BradG (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim
What would your price be for one of these fine pens?


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Dec 23, 2011)

These are some of the nicest pens I have seen yet! Beautiful work!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

BradG said:


> Tim
> What would your price be for one of these fine pens?


 
Since I really don't sell them I haven't put a price on them; however I was told a couple prices on an earlier post and PM about the value that put things into perspective for me.  With that being said I'll just keep that information to myself:biggrin:  It's just fun making them...

Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 23, 2011)

Masterful craftsmenship.  Up there with the best.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Bruce,

It would be cool to one day be able to do some of the stuff you do!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

I really want to thank everyone for the positive feedback on these pens. I hope you all have a safe and happy holiday season!

Best wishes everyone!


----------



## BradG (Dec 24, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > Tim
> ...


 
well if you have a change of heart on that in the future be sure to let me know  thats one pen i would like to have in my collection


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Will do! Doing my best to keep this from becoming a business if you know what I mean. When I start selling I fear it will take the fun out of it.


----------



## BradG (Dec 24, 2011)

i understand that all too well  ... as mentioned before il have to wangle a pith with you some time!


----------



## Old Lar (Dec 24, 2011)

I think it has all been said, but that is a very nice set of pens!
I appreciate the design and craftsmanship.
Happy holidays


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!*
**


----------



## MSGMP (Dec 24, 2011)

Saying they are awesome is an understatement. Definately should be proud of that trio.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, I do what I can with the tools that I have, ha ha ha.

Thank you


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 31, 2011)

This is another one of those missed vacation posts.  I am amazed at the skill level between what is here and where I am.  I hope to get there in the new year.  

Thanks for all the help and support given to us rookies trying this.

Phil


----------



## randywa (Dec 31, 2011)

Those things are pretty sexy. How many bottles of asprin did it take? I can see all kinds of headaches.


----------



## DKF (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy guacamole!  Quite possibly the nicest looking pens I have seen in a long time.  You are a true artist!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks again everyone...I guess if you miss a day or two on the forum you'll miss pens being posted, ha ha ha.  I try to be on here everyday to be inspired by artists posting pen creations....I'm ALWAYS inspired!


----------



## ajollydds (Mar 30, 2018)

Great craftsmanship, and fabulous pens. Deserves a bump to be shared again from the archives.


----------



## showcaser (Mar 30, 2018)

Sure do miss seeing his work. All around talent!


----------



## dpstudios (Mar 30, 2018)

one word is all I can think of to describe your work.....Daaayuuummmm!
beautiful work.
Dan


----------



## mmayo (Mar 31, 2018)

Almost too good to process, OMG


----------



## mb757 (Apr 1, 2018)

Beautiful work.


----------

